# 2011 Nissan Altima, Pathfinder, Frontier and Xterra Pricing Announced



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

Nissan has just unveiled pricing for its 2011 mid-size truck and traditional SUVs, along with Altima sedan; but in what seems to be a growing trend once again, even among minimum change vehicles, prices are steeper than last year. Pathfinder, one of the last remaining body-on-the-frame midsize SUVs, will now start at $27,840 (in 2WD S-trim), which represents a hike of $300 over the 2010 model. If you want a few more features, then the mid range LE will set you back $42,600!

As for the Xterra, the price bump is even more significant. The 2011 model commands a roughly $1,100 steeper price tag in base trim – up to $23,850; though in all honesty, the full-jam PRO-4X hardcore offroader – at $30,100 is still quite competitively priced, especially considering the amount of kit you get, along with the fact that true-off road offerings are harder to find these days.

Meanwhile, if mid-size pickups float your boat; the aging Frontier starts at $17,750 as a rear-wheel drive S trim truck. The 4WD SL with all the trimmings will set you back more than the Xterra PRO-4X; it's list price is $31,630.

Along with the mid-size trucks, Nissan also announced pricing for the largely unchanged, 2011 Altima. Pricing starts at $19,900, but if you want a snazzy coupe, be prepared to fork out $22,940. And proving that being green (or beige for that matter) still isn't cheap, the Altima Hybrid sedan will set you back $26,780 before options and taxes.

More: *2011 Nissan Altima, Pathfinder, Frontier and Xterra Pricing Announced* on AutoGuide.com


----------

